# Upgrading Apache22 to Apache 24



## hockey97 (Mar 15, 2014)

HI, I  already tried to upgrade from Apache 22 to 24. However, seems like it just installed Apache 24 and now I have both of them installed. I would like to know how to upgrade Apache 22 to 24. What commands  or tools should I be using that would upgrade my current Apache22 server to the new Apache24 server?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 15, 2014)

You don't. Those are two separate ports. So you probably have both installed right now which isn't a problem. Just back up your files and configs  and uninstall Apache22.

Now, I don't recall what happens to the config files when you install apache22 so you better back that up but I don't think it will remove them.


----------



## scottro (Mar 15, 2014)

There are various configuration changes to keep in mind.  I'm not sure how important they are yet, as I think the old style config is still honored for compatibility. (Or, you may need a compat module, I've already forgotten.)  At any rate, if you're not aware of it, https://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/upgrading.html has a handy guide to upgrading.


----------



## hockey97 (Mar 16, 2014)

scottro said:
			
		

> There are various configuration changes to keep in mind.  I'm not sure how important they are yet, as I think the old style config is still honored for compatibility. (Or, you may need a compat module, I've already forgotten.)  At any rate, if you're not aware of it, https://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/upgrading.html has a handy guide to upgrading.




I am aware of the changes. I will have to make small changes to the config files. However, I am not talking about that. I currently right now have both installed. Apache 22 and 24 but thought when installing or upgrading it would detect automatically the Apache 22 and automatically upgrade it to the 24 version. This is what happened to Mysql.  I upgraded Mysql from an old version to the latest 5.6 version. I had no issues with that. It quickly detected my old version of Mysql and asked if I would like to upgrade it to Version 5.6. I said yes and bam it went on and it upgraded everything. It didn't delete any of the config files nor did it delete any datatables I already made previously that stored data already.  So, I assumed Apache or most software programs on FreeBSD does the same thing. However, when I tried with Apache22. I didn't get any detection and instead just said found latest version and then started installing Apache24.  Towards the end it generated errors and warnings that it installed the server in the same folders as Apache22 and that it can cause problems. So, far I started Apache and it will only start up Apache22. I can't for some reason start up Apache24.  I  am guessing that I can only have either one installed on my system. However, don't know how I can just have Apache22 just upgrade to the latest version. I am sure there has to be some way to do it. I don't want to lose my configurations.


----------

